# Normais climatológicas de Santo Tirso



## Costa (2 Mar 2011 às 09:51)

Desculpem a fraca qualidade da imagem, foi o melhor que consegui arranjar


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mar 2011 às 20:47)

Porreiro. Qual é a fonte/Estação?


----------



## Costa (2 Mar 2011 às 21:24)

Retirei o gráfico de um trabalho sobre a Geografia de Portugal disponível aqui, neste capítulo.

A fonte destes dados não estão explícitos. Mas aqui fica a bibliografia do capítulo.


----------

